# Ink flow problems with kit pens



## MuddyWater (Jul 2, 2008)

Though fairly new to making pens, I have decided to make some fountain pens and found that I really liked to write with them.  Well, as anyone who has used a fountain pen knows, they can act up sometimes.  After trying the cartridges that were supplied with the kits I, like everyone else, now throw them in the trash.  I have learned to flush just about every fountain pen I build, so that I can hopefully clean out any oils, etc left in the feed.  

However, it seems I am still having some problems with my ink flow and an wondering what everyone else's opions or ideas may be on this.  Presently, I am using a Jr. Gentlemen with one of Lou's nibs.  I love the way it writes, and Lou's nib is very clean.  My problems seems to be in getting a consisten flow of ink from the converter.  Once I prim the pen it will write great for awhile, but I can see the line of ink starting to become faint on the paper after awhile, until it just stops.  I then have to twist the converter, squeezing more ink out onto the feed channel and the nib.  It then writes fine for a little longer, until that ink is used up and the process is repeated.  So, it seems I am not getting ink from the converter, but am lost about what to do.  

Any adivce or ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Avery!

Here are some guesses.  Take everything apart and inspect everything.  Pull the nib and feed out and inspect both the feed and the nib.  Make sure there is nothing bent or broken on the feed.  Check the ink channel on the top of the feed and make sure there is no debris.  Check both top and bottom of the nib, look for roughness along the slit, of if the two sides of the nib are pressing together too much.  Pull the converter out and check to make sure nothing is clogging the opening either in the converter or where it attaches to the feed.  You might want to clean everything with a weak solution of cool water and ammonia, just in case there are any manufacturing oils.

I recently purchased a nib-smoothing kit from Richard Binder (http://www.richardspens.com/) that contained two different abrasives and a thin piece of brass.  Some pens will flow better just because you smooth the nib.  The brass is useful for carefully flossing the slit in the nib.

When you put everything back together, check it over again.  Sometimes when mounted the nib can be under stresses that change it's configuration.  Then when filling with ink, first of all use a good ink with good flow characteristics.  I like to start pens on Watermans blue/black or PR Tanzanite, both of which are known to flow well.  I often let the pen sit in the ink for a while, letting the feed saturate with the ink.

If you do all of this and it still has problems, throw it away!  Just kidding!!!  I would try a different nib/section from another kit - this one may just be a lemon.  It's manufacturing, it can happen!  Lou's nibs are great, so I doubt it is a problem with the nib itself.  But how a nib fits on a particular pen can change how it works.

Let us know how this works.  Oh, and we want to see pictures of your pen!!!

Scott.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 2, 2008)

Avery - There are several articles in my "Behind the Nib" series in the Library.  Try the suggestions there and then send me an email if you cannot resolve the problem.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 2, 2008)

Avery, I am no expert on fountain pens even though I absolutely love them.  I do find that the cheaper converters that come with the kits will sometimes have a "vapor lock" that causes the problem you describe.  Get some of Lou's premium convertors with your next order and see it that helps.


----------

